# College Majors that Require the Most Effort



## csb (Jul 22, 2013)

http://education.yahoo.net/articles/most_time-consuming_majors.htm?kid=1O169



> Area of Study #1 - Engineering
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay for the nerdy kids who had no fun!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2013)

csb said:


> > help design MP3 players or oil-drilling techniques.
> >
> > Rambo says.




Really, those are the two products of engineering they chose to go with?

And LoL at Rambo pretending to know what engineering is all about.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2013)

Rambo says engineering is hard. :Locolaugh:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 22, 2013)

18 hours a week preparing for class?? Yeah right, try more like 25-30!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sure Women's Studies, Political Science, and Art History are all far more difficult.


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2013)

It's important that you design that MP3 player correctly, because people's lives are at stake.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm sure Women's Studies, Political Science, and Art History are all far more difficult.






You just don't _get _it.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL! I like the link to the next article even better.

_Philosophy is a wonderful and fascinating field that delves into life's biggest questions: What is consciousness? Why should we be ethical? Why can't I find a job? Oh, sorry, that last one is not usually asked in school - but it may be asked when you graduate with a philosophy degree._


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a friend who got a degree in philosophy. He told me a lot of people ask him what you do with a degree in philosophy. He said either you teach or you spend a lot of time thinking about things while you're roofing (I'd hired him to roof my house).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 23, 2013)

My uncle was a philosophy major. He ended up working QA for the DOT.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2013)

my cousin like quadruple majored in philosophy, archeology, history, anthropolgy. She is an HR sort of person now that has all those isso 900 crap


----------



## cement (Jul 23, 2013)

&lt;-- is paying for his daughter's anthropology degree :smileyballs:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 23, 2013)

^You should have told her what Dad told me when I mentioned advertising: "Get a real degree."


----------



## cement (Jul 23, 2013)

it's OK, she has Museum Studies as a minor...

she spent the whole summer before her senior year in HS doing research on majors and made a very thorough presentation. there weren't no stopping that train at that point.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 23, 2013)

cement said:


> there weren't no stopping that train at that point.




Train don't turn a wheel without $$$$$.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 23, 2013)

cement said:


> it's OK, she has Museum Studies as a minor...
> 
> she spent the whole summer before her senior year in HS doing research on majors and made a very thorough presentation. there weren't no stopping that train at that point.




I plan to have the kids create a business plan and present it to me before I agree to finance their college education. Nevermind that I already set aside funds in a 529; I'll happily consume it for them if they can't use it in a satisfactory manner, much like I often threaten to do with their dinners.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 24, 2013)

^ I really hope you become your own meme.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2013)

I went to a small school right out of the army (Valdosta State) trying to take classes to transfer to an engineering school, but there was a small group of us that had CALC, Physics, Chemistry, etc all 8-12 classes, then we would hit the library and go through problems for about 4 hours, and then we would go do something "fun" and then later study if we were not too drunk..

I remember having to "check out" the calculus solutions manual from the school library cause they didnt sell it at the bookstore and then someone figured out you could order it (through a phone catalog) no internet - but we were bad ass group cause we had our own solutions manual (to odd numbered problems)....


----------



## MGX (Jul 25, 2013)

"all degree programs are equally difficult" - Fellow engineer's GF over dinner (theater studies major)


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2013)

MGX said:


> "all degree programs are equally difficult" - Fellow engineer's GF over dinner (theater studies major)




:tardbang:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 25, 2013)

MGX said:


> "all degree programs are equally difficult" - Fellow engineer's GF over dinner (theater studies major)




I never realized Theater Studies had a dropout rate of greater than 60%. Go figure.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > "all degree programs are equally difficult" - Fellow engineer's GF over dinner (theater studies major)
> ...


It's because Theater Studies is so hard...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 25, 2013)

Why would they? I mean, they're practically guaranteed a well paying job when they graduate.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 25, 2013)

cement said:


> it's OK, she has Museum Studies as a minor...
> 
> she spent the whole summer before her senior year in HS doing research on majors and made a very thorough presentation. there weren't no stopping that train at that point.




You mean she is going for her Mrs. degree hoping to land someone wealthy?


----------



## csb (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sure theater studies majors find themselves weeping into a problem set at 2am all the time.


----------



## cement (Jul 27, 2013)

Slugger926 said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > it's OK, she has Museum Studies as a minor...
> ...


her criteria for a husband: tall, clear complexion, good sense of humor, expert skier, and....

drumroll please...

anthropology major!

I asked her: what's wrong with engineers?

Then I asked her if I'm going to have grandcats some day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 29, 2013)

^ She could dig an archeology major.


----------



## csb (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey! I know a guy exactly like that. He's originally from Wilson.

Only problem?

He's gay.

Did anyone else see the buzzfeed article about how you know you're an engineering major? One of them was about formula sheets. It brought back memories. The amount of material I could cram on a sheet of paper/index card. That's the reason my writing is so very tiny.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2013)

This one?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jmzarina/35-things-every-engineer-has-to-deal-with-in-colle-bs9p

I remember making plenty of very artistic cheat sheets...


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 29, 2013)

Wait, learning engineering is supposed to be hard? Why don't people tell me these things?

(If I'd had free choice of majors, my choices would have been between religion, psychology/psychiatry, English/Teaching, or computers.)


----------



## csb (Jul 29, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/jmzarina/35-things-every-engineer-has-to-deal-with-in-colle-bs9p
> 
> I remember making plenty of very artistic cheat sheets...




That's the one! So many teeny tiny sections...and drawing in graphs and formulas and the occasional sample problem. I seem to recall a soils exam where I had all kinds of dams drawn on my sheet.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 29, 2013)

There are lots of programs a guy could choose, in which he'd have "plenty of options" while in school. None of those programs lead to careers that pay worth a damn though.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 29, 2013)

I remember folks laughed when an Ohio State football player seriously suggested that football should be a major. But I bet a school like OSU creates more professional football players than professional dancers, philosophers and art historians.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2013)

csb said:


> Did anyone else see the buzzfeed article about how you know you're an engineering major? One of them was about formula sheets. It brought back memories. The amount of material I could cram on a sheet of paper/index card. That's the reason my writing is so very tiny.








Dexman PE said:


> I remember making plenty of very artistic cheat sheets...


lusone:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2013)

^coaching could be a serious major...teaching the finer points of strategy, public relations, communication skills...


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 29, 2013)

Well the most effort definitely deserves these salaries:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/engineers-rich-talent-war-heats-085900912.html

The problem is finding them :dunno:


----------



## Dleg (Jul 30, 2013)

18 hours per week???? I don't recall engineering school being that easy. Hell, I'm spending more time than that on just 2 courses a semester right now for an online engineering master of science.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 30, 2013)

Between 7 am and 9 pm, if I wasn't in class or working out, I was in the lab every stinking hour of every stinking day when I was getting my masters. 18 hours is child's play.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Dleg said:


> Hell, I'm spending more time than that on just 2 courses a semester right now for an online engineering master of science.


lusone:


----------

